# Ghost shrimp require brackish water to hatch their young



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Perhaps I am confused. I kept ghost shrimp for a few years and it seemed they reproduced but were not prolific. I cannot say I witnessed them hatching but there always seemed to be a few smallish shrimp in the tank.

My understanding was that if I wanted to harvest regularly it was necessary to separate the children. From another thread it was indicated ghost shrimp require brackish water to hatch their young and have them survive. My question is - how much salt? 

There does not seem to be a steady supply of live food in my area. I will probably opt for cherry shrimp but I am curious about the ghost shrimp.

thanks,


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as I know there is a "brackish" Ghost shrimp and then the normal freshwater variety which you see in the LFS. Unless you have the brackish variety then you will not need to add any salt for the babies to survive. Removing the female from the main tank into a rearing tank is best for the survival of the young.


----------

